# service conductors



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

No stated distance in the NEC. NEC requires the service disconnect "nearest the point of entrance of the service conductors," 230.70(A)(1).

You may want to check with the local AHJ to see if there are any local rules.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> You may want to check with the local AHJ to see if there are any local rules.


....because there usually are.


----------



## idoelectric (Jun 3, 2007)

Nearest point from service entrance. Art. 230.70(A)(1)


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

The code is curiously silent on this topic. I've always taken it to suggest no more than approximately 10'. I've never been sited within this distance, but that really doesn't mean anything, just that maybe the inspector doesn't want to argue a point he can't back up.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have always thought the utilities should wise up and sell their meter cans with a CB of FSS and end this debate at least for residential and small commercial. Never had an issue on large projects.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have always thought the utilities should wise up and sell their meter cans with a CB of FSS and end this debate at least for residential and small commercial. Never had an issue on large projects.


I guess price rules, but I agree with your sentiment just the same. 

I buy 100 amp meter cans for 9 dollars, but a 100 amp meter/main is closer to 85 dollars. Pretty big price desparity.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

AHHHHH but if the local utility requires it, you are a captive audience


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> AHHHHH but if the local utility requires it, you are a captive audience


True. I know some areas are like that. I think that meter/mains make for a slick install, and I believe (although I have nothing to base it on) that they enhance the future safety of the installation. It at least makes working in the panel safer later on, and might help out the fire department one day.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> True. I know some areas are like that. I think that meter/mains make for a slick install, and I believe (although I have nothing to base it on) that they enhance the future safety of the installation. It at least makes working in the panel safer later on, and might help out the fire department one day.


My sentiments exactly, it is a neater install that can be a benefit down the line. Yes you do have something to base it on, maybe not a code but knowledge and experience.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

In our area its within 6ft of meter.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I guess price rules, but I agree with your sentiment just the same.
> 
> I buy 100 amp meter cans for 9 dollars, but a 100 amp meter/main is closer to 85 dollars. Pretty big price desparity.


Where? That's a great price!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Mountain Electrician said:


> Where? That's a great price!


Hagemeyer North America. 

9 bucks for 100 amp and 16 bucks for O/H 200 amp (Milbank)


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Out here in california all residential are all in one meter mains, this has always seemed to be a bad idea to me, despite being 3r a panel that gets the full brunt of the desert sun seems more likely to fault!


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Hagemeyer North America.
> 
> 9 bucks for 100 amp and 16 bucks for O/H 200 amp (Milbank)


good pricing...about 2 times that at my local supply house. I just payed 317.00 for a 200 A meter/breaker combo. A 200A overhead service w/SEU and SER to a subpanel 30 ft away was @900.00 for parts give or take.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My state the meter/mains are the poco requirement so we always use em. But we never have to break out the snow shovel to get to the main breaker. I would imagine if you live in the Northeast and your service is located on the drift side of the house, sometimes readily available is not so ready if the disco is on the exterior of the house. Am I correct?


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> My state the meter/mains are the poco requirement so we always use em. But we never have to break out the snow shovel to get to the main breaker. I would imagine if you live in the Northeast and your service is located on the drift side of the house, sometimes readily available is not so ready if the disco is on the exterior of the house. Am I correct?


True. At the same time, in my area there are no rules against using an outside disco, in fact the POCO encourages it as it makes the inspection process for new construction faster and easier. Here, for resi there is no state electrical inspection. A master signs off on the service and then a POCO or municipal inspector inspects it to the first disco before they put the meter in. With a combo, he doesn't have to worry about getting inside the building to look at the panel. The rest of the wiring may be inspected by a code enforcement officer who knows little or nothing about electrical beyond recep placement, or not at all. The only time a state inspector steps foot on a resi job (single family) is if he's invited, and that usually means someone's in trouble.

With an outside disco, good practice would involve snow blowing or shoveling by the meter. Also, we always try to put the meter on a gable end of the house to avoid icicles and snow build up on the service drop. That is more of a consideration than worrying about proximity to windows or doors. The POCO guy will come out and do a meter locate before construction starts, and since he is the same guy who reads the meters he always picks a spot where he doesn't have to get out of his truck when there is 4 feet of snow on the ground. I asked a state inspector about some of the POCO's practices concerning services, and he told me as long as they approved the installation, it had nothing to do with him. That was the first time in 23 years I've seen a situation where the POCO trumped the state inspector.


----------



## kingbob713 (Oct 18, 2007)

*main*

illinois requires a main disconnect if service panel is more than 5 feet away from meter, however if your conduit runs on the exterior you do no need one. the purpose is for the fire dept. to locate your panel. i think all meters should have a means of disconnect


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

kingbob713 said:


> illinois requires a main disconnect if service panel is more than 5 feet away from meter, however if your conduit runs on the exterior you do no need one. the purpose is for the fire dept. to locate your panel. i think all meters should have a means of disconnect


Here if there is a meter can only on the outside (no meter panel combo or meter with a panel right next to it), the feeder wire from the meter to the panel cannot be longer than 6 feet from end to end. That's not 6 feet from panel to meter, that's 6 feet of total wire length. 
Wait, maybe I misunderstood you.... if you had a back to back meter/panel would you be required to have a disconnect between the meter and panel?

If you have a disconnect for the meter, what's going to disconnect the power that's going to the disconnect that goes to the meter? Eventually you're going to have something constantly hot somewhere.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

In Wisconsin code the rule is no further than 6 feet after penetrating the structure. We can and do run around the building underground before entering.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

In western Pa. 3 feet.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

In Iowa, most jurisdictions let you go as far as you want outside, but ony 10' once you get inside.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

I'd rather pop for the meter main then dig even three feet of trench:no:


----------



## mcsinco (Dec 17, 2009)

As many said there is no set distance in code, yet "Nearest point from service entrance. Art. 230.70(A)(1)" right. Ok after searching and asking the AHJ: it does not matter how far is the panel from the meter; so long the SEC "service entrance wire" goes into the panel once it enters the building there is no need for a disconnect. However, since many AHJ inspectors do not have much knowledge to understand the code on their own, then there are told to go by some distance. Regardless, if you are unsure of what your AHJ say, then make sure, they have the power to say NO. It would be hard to convince them of vague statements in the code.






searay2006 said:


> what is the maximum distance you can run service conductors from the meter to the resdential panel without having to install a fuse disconnect between them and what code section is that in. Thanks


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> Here if there is a meter can only on the outside (no meter panel combo or meter with a panel right next to it), the feeder wire from the meter to the panel cannot be longer than 6 feet from end to end. That's not 6 feet from panel to meter, that's 6 feet of total wire length.


That must be a local rule where you enter the house but the NEC will allow you to set a meter and run on the outside of the building as long as you want but once you enter the building then the disco needs to be as close as possible to the point of entry. Are you sure you can't run on the outside of the structure without protection?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread is 2 years old.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> This thread is 2 years old.


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> :sleep1:


My thoughts exactly. A 2 year old thread is pretty boring.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree. There is a reason a thread sits for two years. Adding to it is simply redundant.


----------

